# '13 Giant Revel 1 or '13 Speicalized Hardrock Disc



## RiceBandit (Mar 9, 2013)

I've been bike shopping the last few days and I've manged to get it down to Giant Revel 1 and the Specialized Hardrock Disc. I will do most of the riding on pave trails and occasionally will take it on dirt trails. Test rode both bike and they feel real similar, to me at least. I have a cheap mountain bike right now, but it is on its last leg. These two bike fit my budget, and an entry level/beginners bike is all I really need. I do have automotive background, so if I need to, I could do some of the maintenance/repair myself.

Now my questions are; which one has the better components, and which one is more bang for the buck? And how durable are the lock-out forks?

Any help/advice is appreciated.


----------



## The_Devin_G (Mar 9, 2013)

I honestly cannot tell you which of these bikes are better, however, I just picked up a Revel 3, I know, its not as good as the Revel 1, But, I really like it, everything on it seems to be quality built. Although since mine did not come with disc brakes I'm gonna hafta upgrade those, sometime in the future.
Everything I have done with it so far proved that the bike was up to it, my skills just haven't reached the level to adequately push the bike to its limits.


----------



## Lost Biker StL (Feb 21, 2013)

Both bikes in this price point are going to be similar. If I am looking at the right bikes it looks like the giants fork has more travel with a lockout on it which could be beneficial of your on paved trails. Otherwise they are similar so I would say go with the one that fits you best or if they both fit the same buy the one you think looks the best.


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Choose which ever you like the most. The bikes are basically the same but with different MFR's . They are common and popular brands as well so you cant separated the bikes like that. Just like I said in the beginning Choose what was the best after you test rode it.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Pick a color. You won't notice much difference between them.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
LOL, was going to say if there's a difference, it's something like who has closer to "your" stem, or bars you like better.

You should get a Hardrock. Because I have one. So they must be awesome.

FYI, there are two bikes called the "Specialized Hardrock Disc" for this year. In theory, you could get a more intelligent comparison by saying which wheel size you looked at.

Come to think of it, there are two Giant Revel 1 bikes.

Anyway, neither 29er has either of the things I worry about on bikes in this pricepoint. So if color doesn't settle it and being as cool as me doesn't settle it, flip a coin.

EDIT: People do have holy wars about SRAM vs Shimano drivetrains. If you like the shifters on one or the other better, that can help you decide. They should both work, and while I have my reasons for preferring the brand I use, other people disagree with me and they have their reasons too.


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

I am 99.9% confident to say 13 Giant Revel 1 is better

-Fork, XCM>XCT, plus 20mm more travel
-Handle bar, 31.8mm>25.4mm 
-Front dearailleur, Shimano Altus>Tourney
-Rear dearailleur, Sram X4>Shimano Altus
-Shifter/brake levers, seprate shifter/brake lever>integrated brake lever
and more


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

epic-gamer said:


> I am 99.9% confident to say 13 Giant Revel 1 is better
> 
> -Fork, XCM>XCT, plus 20mm more travel
> -Handle bar, 31.8mm>25.4mm
> ...


For the 26er? The 29er Revel 1 comes with XCT 80mm, and Alivio rear der. though.

It just depends on which wheel size he's looking at i guess.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Uh-oh... we're comparing red apples and green apples, but are the red ones Granny Smith or Golden Delicious?


----------



## eff (Jan 10, 2013)

I bought the Revel over the Hardrock. The reason was that the Revel was a better value and came with higher grade components. Now that I have replaced all those components with better parts, fork, drivetrain, etc., my advice is to buy the one you feel more emotionally attached to LOL. Also consider your LBS and which shop you feel more inclined to deal with.


----------



## Lost Biker StL (Feb 21, 2013)

eff said:


> Also consider your LBS and which shop you feel more inclined to deal with.


Could not agree more with that advice.


----------



## RiceBandit (Mar 9, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ^^^
> LOL, was going to say if there's a difference, it's something like who has closer to "your" stem, or bars you like better.
> 
> You should get a Hardrock. Because I have one. So they must be awesome.
> ...


Are you referring to the Hardrock Sport Disc or the Hardrock disc 29er? Those were the only 2 I saw at the LBS. Same goes with the Giant (Revel 1 26er and Revel 1 29er).

Thanks for all the advices. I'll go back to both shop and I'll see who can give me a better deal. Also, are the price posted on the manufacture website the MSRP?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes, the MSRP is the price on the web site. Shops vary as to how much wiggle room they have - it depends on their contract with their dealer, their business model, their location, etc. I've even heard of markups over the prices on the web site, although I don't know that I've ever seen that myself.

Anyway, I was looking at the "Hardrock Disc 29er." Specialized does make it hard to refer to their bikes specifically. At least with the named Fishers, there's almost zero ambiguity.


----------



## JayboFL29 (Mar 12, 2013)

Let me throw another bike to your dilemma! I was just in the same boat! Have you looked at Haro? I just picked up a 13 Black Haro Trail 29er for $679 at my LBS! Great components at lower prices! I'm very happy with it!


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

Go with the Giant Revel, very smooth riding, you won't regret it...


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I went with the Hardrock SPORT disc 29er
It comes with a lighter frame, lockout & Hydro brakes..the whole bike only weighs about 27lbs acording to my "luggage scale".
I love it!


----------



## RiceBandit (Mar 9, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Yes, the MSRP is the price on the web site. Shops vary as to how much wiggle room they have - it depends on their contract with their dealer, their business model, their location, etc. I've even heard of markups over the prices on the web site, although I don't know that I've ever seen that myself.


Both shop has the bike listed at MSRP. So that should give me a little room to negotiate with them then.



JayboFL29 said:


> Let me throw another bike to your dilemma! I was just in the same boat! Have you looked at Haro? I just picked up a 13 Black Haro Trail 29er for $679 at my LBS! Great components at lower prices! I'm very happy with it!


I don't think my LBS carry Haro. Or I might of not seen them.



Burt4x4 said:


> I went with the Hardrock SPORT disc 29er
> It comes with a lighter frame, lockout & Hydro brakes..the whole bike only weighs about 27lbs acording to my "luggage scale".
> I love it!
> View attachment 780166


I've test rode that model too. I like the idea of having hydro brakes, but for what I'm using the bike for, it wouldn't worth it for me to spend the extra $100.


----------



## RiceBandit (Mar 9, 2013)

*Update*

Finally picked up my new bike yesterday. Ended up with the Revel 1. Any ways, thanks again for all the advices.


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

RiceBandit said:


> Finally picked up my new bike yesterday. Ended up with the Revel 1. Any ways, thanks again for all the advices.


:thumbsup: way to go


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

now get out and ride


----------

